# Education / Training Options for my 16 Year Old Son...?



## Skyfly (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi

I Just wondered if anyone could give me any info / advise? We are moving to Dubai next year once my Son has completed his GCSE's. I am just trying to find out the options for him in further education / apprenticeships? I have found some information about colleges that have sixth form's but just wondered if that is the only option or is there any apprenticeship / training opportunities? 
Also are there opportunities in Dubai for students to get a part-time job whilst at college?
Any help would be grateful, thank you!


----------



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

We did exactly the same just over 1year ago - my son moved out after his GCSEs. We weren't looking for any options other than a good VI form and that was no problem. We looked at 6 different schools, short listed 2 and got a place at 1 of those. Good choice of A levels or IB, standards very similar to the UK and fees about the same, except you're paying from untaxed income so in real terms so it's 40% cheaper. Very pleased with the school and educationally it was a smooth transfer. A bigger challenge was the social transition, 16 year olds are much harder to move than younger kids and it really took a trip back to the UK this summer for him to understand that change would have happened even if he'd not moved to Dubai. He is very settled now with a good circle of friends although it did take far longer than we expected. It's also massively complicated the whole learning to drive thing which is so important to him! But that's a minor point.

Work wise, some of his friends have some low key weekend work - mainly helping with sports coaching type things. Pay is typically positioned as expenses and the work as work experience as the visa will say, not permitted to work. I don't think you find the type of jobs that kids typically do in the UK whilst they are at school - at least I'm not aware of any. As for apprenticeships I don't know but I suspect you would be wasting your time. In general, businesses in Dubai are hiring trained/qualified/experienced staff - not doing that training. And if you're thinking about the trades that traditionally hire apprentices then that won't work in Dubai. Those types of roles in Dubai are filled with labour from other parts of the world at rates that will not appeal!

I think your only realistic option will be A levels or IB.


----------



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't have older kids so not sure but don't some companies offer internships? Unpaid work experience? Not sure about legalities with visas but might be something to look at if he had time away from college etc? I've seen some from one month to 3 months. Might be interesting to do.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You could always let your son decide. Perhaps it is best that he stays in the UK ? He is a man already!!!! (I know that in your eyes he is still a boy  )


----------

